# Everquest for MacOS X



## Stridder44 (Feb 18, 2003)

so when is EQ for Mac comming out?


----------



## AppMan (Feb 18, 2003)

Dont know but it's available for PS2 and it rocks.


----------



## BitWit (Feb 18, 2003)

AppMan, did they figure out a way to make the PS2 version not take over your life... like where you have the option play without marathon sessions getting longer and longer? I heard something about a change in that respect.


----------



## Stridder44 (Feb 18, 2003)

I think an INSANLY addictive game like EverCRACK (meaning that the game is more addictive than crack or cocaine) is needed on the Mac.


----------



## Sirtovin (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stridder44 _
> *I think an INSANLY addictive game like EverCRACK (meaning that the game is more addictive than crack or cocaine) is needed on the Mac.  *



So is Asheron's Call 2... For the PC...


----------



## weaselworld (Feb 19, 2003)

I beta tested EQOA for the PS2, and let me say, it claimed about 3 months of my life. Luckily the first beta phase ended and I didn't get to play for awhile and lost interest. But by the end of the whole beta test, I tried to build up my character all over again and was getting nowhere! Finally I realized it was because I wasn't playing for like 3 days straight.

I'll give them this, I didn't have to play marathon sessions to have FUN, but I wanted to build my character, see new things, and have MORE fun, so the marathons were necessary.


----------



## Sirtovin (Feb 19, 2003)

OMG... These games seem to be like drugs,... I mean sure they are all good and fun... but when it takes you in and all you think about is the Game and how to obtain the next level... It truly means your gone... in a sense..


----------



## weaselworld (Feb 19, 2003)

oh dude, those online games are almost worse than drugs. they're more than a distraction because, to a degree, they mimick life. as opposed an ordinary game, or movie, or whatever, that has some definite ending, some point to reach where you've done EVERYTHING, the online games have no concrete ultimate goal to achieve. i can imagine that especially for people who aren't very happy, whether it be because of regular rejection, or because they don't like something about themselves, this opportunity to escape into another world where nothing in their real life matters, where they can finally "be the best" and have that sense of accomplishment....it must be great for them. and to a degree i can appreciate that. i mean who wouldn't love to be the hero, strong and hansome and rich. but it's not real, and i think some people have trouble accepting that. 

luckily i didn't get THAT sucked in - the marathons i did were VERY rare. plus i didn't have a whole lot going on at the time so it wasn't detrimental to toss a few hours here and there into this "other life." but i had enough foresight to know that it had to end sometime, and i never forgot that true accomplishment is to be had OUT THERE in reality.

speaking of which....i'm going out.


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Feb 19, 2003)

telnet to avatar.outland.org port 3000 to play an Ever Quest type game. No pictures but just as addictive


----------



## brianleahy (Feb 20, 2003)

There's a short article in the latest Playboy (insert 'oh-you-read-the-articles' joke here) about EverQuest and people who play it.

I haven't tried these games myself - and after hearing these comments and reading the article, I'm almost afraid to.

The PB article talks about 'Grief Players' - trolls who play just to wreck other players' games - and for some junkies, that's wrecking their whole lives.   In particular, it talks about an uber-junkie named Shawn Wooley who eventually shot himself - in REAL life.   

There's another short article about Shawn at this URL:

http://www.geekshelter.com/view.php?section=news&idnum=366


----------



## Stridder44 (Feb 20, 2003)

Anyone played Ultima Online? It's actually pretty fun. I wonder if they'll ever bring that to Mac as well...


----------



## Turnip (Feb 24, 2003)

I was an Everquest player on PC for quite a while. Fortunately, I never got "sucked in," as a lot of my pals did.

Granted, the game rocks. It's the coolest game I've ever played. I was a Lord in a new guild, and had the coolest, hippest, most badass gnomish enchanter. 

But, I ran out of time. I was one of the lucky ones with control. 

Regardless, you can read about SOE's plans for Everquest on Macs at http://everquest.station.sony.com/mac/ .

It'll be here soon, and the good news is that they're starting it fresh - so those of us who have been playing on PC can't bully up the poor Mac users.

Regardless...I expect the game to be breathtaking on Mac as well, and encourage everyone to give it a shot. Hopefully they don't go and apply Apple software prices to it...


----------



## Stridder44 (Feb 24, 2003)

Im sure it'll be 10 bucks a month


----------



## Stridder44 (Feb 24, 2003)

Check this out....
http://www.westlakeinteractive.com/news0295.html


----------



## Sirtovin (Feb 24, 2003)

I don't like these online games... only because of the potential addicting incentive it can cause... I have lost a friend over one of these games... and if that friend is not careful he or she will lose their wife... or husband... (Won't give any solid information on his/her identity... out of respect still for them...)


----------



## Shifting (Feb 25, 2003)

anyone who compares a game to drugs has obviously never done drugs before.


----------



## Turnip (Feb 25, 2003)

What we dislike is not the GAME, but other people's inability to exhibit a certain amount of self-control.

Beer isn't a bad thing; alcoholism, however, is a shame. The case is solid.

Anyone who's got a handle on their life, and knows what their priorities are, should give the game a whirl. It's fantastic.

As far as prices go, I'm sure it'll be right around $10/month...I'm only concerned about the purchase price of the software ($10-$40 on PC). If they adopt Apple pricing schemes, we're screwed. 

Now, I've gotta leave for work before MACOSX.com takes over MY life.


----------



## Sirtovin (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shifting _
> *anyone who compares a game to drugs has obviously never done drugs before.  *



My thoughts were not to be directed at every online gamer... Only those who tend to use these online games as an escape on purpose from everyday life... 

This is my sole compliant... anyone who decides to take these games as priority over things like loved ones, friends, work, etc...

This is my problem.


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 8, 2003)

I just looked on the Apple web site and saw this. Heh, I didn't know it would be out yet...


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 10, 2003)

Has anyone played EQ on the Mac yet? If so, hows it run? And moreover, is it worth it?


----------



## Sirtovin (Mar 10, 2003)

no... and no...


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 11, 2003)

hm..


----------



## KrinkleCut (Mar 11, 2003)

It ain't out yet, it's a preorder. Just like Shadowbane. Hose yourselves down.


----------

